# Wie viel Minimum an Gabelschaft muss im Vorbau sein?



## Impact (9. Mai 2017)

Habe eine Fox VAN 36 Kashima und ein recht langes Steuerrohr am Norco Sight 1 in XL.
Der Gabelschaft der 36 ist nicht grade der längste. Jetzt ist es so das ich den dünnsten Spacer (0,5cm) den ich finden konnte noch zwischen Kappe vom Steuersatz und Vorbau plaziert habe.

Der Schaft steckt so noch zu ca. 50% im Vorbau. Die untere Schraube klemmt den Gabelschaft, die Obere jedoch nicht. Die Ahead Kappe fasst ohne Probleme in die eingeschlagene Kralle.

In Zahlen ausgedrückt, steht der Vorbau ca. 1,7cm leer (siehe Foto). Ca. 1,7cm ragt der Schaft mit 0,5cm Spacer in den Vorbau wo er von der unteren Schraube geklemmt wird. Würde ich den unteren Spacer weglassen (was ich nur ungern tun würde), und den Vorbau direkt auf die Kappe des Steuersatzes aufsetzen wären das insg. 2,2cm anstatt 1,7cm die von max. 3,2cm bis Oberkante Unterlippe Ahead Kappe vom Schaft im Vorbau stecken würde. Das würde immer noch nicht so hoch sein so dass die obere Schraube den Schaft vollkommen klemmen würde. Der Schaft würde bei 2,2cm ungefähr kurz unter der Gewindebohrung für die obere Schraube am Vorbau münden.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die eine oder die andere Variante ein Problem darstellt so dass mir die Gabel auf dem trail deswegen nach unten wegfliegen könnte. Wenn ich mir allerdings meine 40 am DH anschaue, so klemmt der Gabelschaft ja auch nur fixiert durch eine Schraube an der oberen Brücke was kein Problem darstellt.

Die Bilder zeigen den Schaft der mit 0,5cm Spacer ca. 50% in den Vorbau ragt was ca. 1,7cm ausmachen.
Bitte schaut euch die Fotos an und gebt mir eine Einschätzung.


----------



## S-H-A (9. Mai 2017)

Ich würde so nicht rum fahren. Das ist ein sensibler Bereich und ein Versagen an dieser Stelle kann böse Folgen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (9. Mai 2017)

Na, also bis zur oberen Schraube muss es schon reichen. Das ist das absolute Minimum.


----------



## Bener (9. Mai 2017)

Vergiss es!


----------



## Impact (9. Mai 2017)

Den Schaft kann ich nicht verlängern.
Wäre es ok wenn ich den Spacer weglasse, somit 0,5cm gewinne und der Schaft dann 2,2 anstatt 1,7 von max. ~ 3,2cm im Vorbau steckt?
Der Schaft würde dann direkt unter der oberen Schraube abschließen.


----------



## RetroRider (9. Mai 2017)

Nö.
Vielleicht gibt's einen flacher bauenden Steuersatz.


----------



## Lisma (10. Mai 2017)

Lass einen neuen Schaft einpressen. Dann kannst du vorallem auch den Vorbau in der Höhe fahren in der du ihn brauchst. Ganz ohne Spacer kannst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht weil der Vorbau dann nicht mehr richtig am Steuersatz aufliegt.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2017)

wie bereits gesagt wurde, sollte der Schaft auf jeden fall von der zweiten Schraube mit geklemmt werden. 
Wenn das Spacer raus nehmen nicht reicht, könntest dich eventuell noch nach einem anderen Vorbau umsehen, der vllt flacher baut. 
Fahren würde so wie es aktuell ist aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Den Schaft kann ich nicht verlängern.
> ...



Zur Verlängerung des Gabelschafts gibt es zwei aktuelle Threads (SuFu hilft auch DIR!).

So zu fahren ist gefährlich!!!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Mai 2017)

Ich würde so nie und nimmer fahren. Die Gefahr das sich der Vorbau löst oder was anderes wäre mir viel zu hoch.
Bis zur oberen Schraube sollte der Schaft schon reichen.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nö.
> Vielleicht gibt's einen flacher bauenden Steuersatz.



Schwierig. Leider macht das nicht so viel aus als das es sich rentieren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Lass einen neuen Schaft einpressen. Dann kannst du vorallem auch den Vorbau in der Höhe fahren in der du ihn brauchst. Ganz ohne Spacer kannst du wahrscheinlich eh nicht weil der Vorbau dann nicht mehr richtig am Steuersatz aufliegt.



Wenn er dann hält und finanziell vertretbar ist, würde ich das sicherlich machen lassen.
Den Gedankengang habe ich noch nicht gehabt, obwohl ich gestern Abend noch den Vorbau ohne Spacer direkt auf den Steuersatz aufgelegt habe und jetzt knapp unter die obere Schraube komme. Aber Recht hast du hier natürlich.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zur Verlängerung des Gabelschafts gibt es zwei aktuelle Threads (SuFu hilft auch DIR!).
> 
> So zu fahren ist gefährlich!!!!



Aktuelles finde ich hier nicht.
Threads zu "Gabelschaft verlängern" die ich finde sind von 2005,2006,2007 und 2013.
Verweise doch bitte auf deine aktuellen.


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

*Wie viel Minimum an Gabelschaft muss im Vorbau sein?*
Soviel wie die Bedienungsanleitung eben sagt. Das sind idR 5-6mm von Oberkante Vorbau wenn ich mich recht entsinne, also bis zur Schraube.
http://www.spank-ind.com/resources/2017/17_manuals/images/SPIKE-RACE-STEM-MANUAL-Rev3-2016-0106.pdf


----------



## oeger (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Aktuelles finde ich hier nicht.
> Threads zu "Gabelschaft verlängern" die ich finde sind von 2005,2006,2007 und 2013.
> Verweise doch bitte auf deine aktuellen.


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabelschaft-um-5-8mm-verlaengern.844533/

Die Gabelschäfte in den alten Threads werden aber in der Zwischenzeit wohl auch nicht nachgewachsen sein.


----------



## Gefahradler (10. Mai 2017)

Ich kann dir einen gebrauchten Spike Vorbau anbieten, das ist meines Wissens der am flachsten bauende Vorbau den es gibt, bei Interesse schicke mir eine PN mit Preisvorstellung.


----------



## fone (10. Mai 2017)

Den Spacer kannste klar rauslassen wenn der Vorbau dann nicht an anderer stelle mit dem Steuersatz kollidiert.
Gibts ne flachere Kappe für den Steuersatz?

Ansonsten kannst du an dem schiefen Klemmspalt erkennen, dass du so nicht fahren solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen gebrauchten Spike Vorbau anbieten, das ist meines Wissens der am flachsten bauende Vorbau den es gibt, bei Interesse schicke mir eine PN mit Preisvorstellung.
> Anhang anzeigen 603036



Was ich bei diesem Vorbau im Vergleich zu meinem und dem Problem nicht verstehe ist, das der recht flache Spank Spike Vorbau auch nur eine Klemmposition und eine Schraube hat der den Schaft umklemmen würde.
Mein Vorbau der dennoch 2 Schrauben/Klemmpositionen hat und der Schaft dort die obere nicht erreicht, ergo zu kurz geraten ist..... wie kann das nun gefährlich bzw. instabil sein wenn der ebenso wie der flache Vorbau auch nur durch eine Schraube vollständig geklemmt wird?


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Den Spacer kannste klar rauslassen wenn der Vorbau dann nicht an anderer stelle mit dem Steuersatz kollidiert.
> Gibts ne flachere Kappe für den Steuersatz?
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du an dem schiefen Klemmspalt erkennen, dass du so nicht fahren solltest.


Optisch tut er das nicht, aber ich werde heute Abend noch mal eine Foto damit erstellen.
Muss ich mich informieren. Die Kappe ist IMHO aber keinen cm hoch so dass der Schaft dann Plötzlich bei der Schraube oben geklemmt werden könnte.


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Was ich bei diesem Vorbau im Vergleich zu meinem und dem Problem nicht verstehe ist, das der recht flache Spank Spike Vorbau auch nur eine Klemmposition und eine Schraube hat der den Schaft umklemmen würde.
> Mein Vorbau der dennoch 2 Schrauben/Klemmpositionen hat und der Schaft dort die obere nicht erreicht, ergo zu kurz geraten ist..... wie kann das nun gefährlich bzw. instabil sein wenn der ebenso wie der flache Vorbau auch nur durch eine Schraube vollständig geklemmt wird?


Die Klemmschraube von dem flachen Vorbau ist wesentlich grösser, ich denke da wird mit entsprechend höherem Drehmoment gearbeitet um eine sichere Klemmung zu erreichen.

Ich korrigiere, es _wird_ mit höherem Anzugsdrehmoment gearbeitet. Auf Bildern im Netz steht was von 13 oder 18 Nm, kann man nicht so genau erkennen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Mai 2017)

Faustregel ist, dass der Schaft immer mindestens bis zur Mitte der oberen Klemmschrauben gehen muss. Etwas anderes gilt selbstverständlich bei anderen Herstellerangaben.

Ich würde nicht mit weniger durch die Gegend fahren. Mein Hals und der Rest, der damit so verbunden ist, sind mir allerdings auch viel wichtiger als der pekuniäre Vorteil beim Verzicht auf die Anschaffung einer Gabel mit genügend Schaftlänge.


----------



## corsa222 (10. Mai 2017)

Die Frage bei sowas ist ja immer wie dazu kommt. Entweder wurde eine Gabel mit zu kurzem Schaft gekauft oder die Gabel wurde zu kurz geschnitten. In beiden Fällen frag ich mich, warum solche Menschen dann unbedingt meinen an einem Rad schrauben zu müssen, wenn man im Vorfeld nichtmal die richtige Länge des Schafts ermitteln kann.

Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich noch die Gabel kommt aus der eignen Restekiste. In dem Fall sollte man aber halt auch einsehen, dass man in der Regel auch bei einem Rad aus der Restekiste das eine oder andere Teil neu anschaffen muss und das ganze nicht für 0 Euro durchgeht. In so einem Fall halt die Gabel bzw. ein Gabelschaft.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Die Frage bei sowas ist ja immer wie dazu kommt. Entweder wurde eine Gabel mit zu kurzem Schaft gekauft oder die Gabel wurde zu kurz geschnitten. In beiden Fällen frag ich mich, warum solche Menschen dann unbedingt meinen an einem Rad schrauben zu müssen, wenn man im Vorfeld nichtmal die richtige Länge des Schafts ermitteln kann.
> 
> Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich noch die Gabel kommt aus der eignen Restekiste. In dem Fall sollte man aber halt auch einsehen, dass man in der Regel auch bei einem Rad aus der Restekiste das eine oder andere Teil neu anschaffen muss und das ganze nicht für 0 Euro durchgeht. In so einem Fall halt die Gabel bzw. ein Gabelschaft.



Dein Einwand ist leider nicht Zielführend da Kontraproduktiv.
Hier geht es nicht um ewige Mantren um das wieso und weshalb, sondern um einen Lösungsansatz bzw. Wege.
Ergo nützt es nichts über Sachverhalte zu philosophieren die umunkehrbar sind, ganz unabhängig von der Tatsache wer, wie und weshalb das nun dazu gekommen ist.


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Ändert halt nichts daran, dass deine Idee so zu fahren, Scheisse ist.
Lösungswege wurden bereits aufgezeigt.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Ich habe das hier gefunden -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articles/user/352568

Hier scheint es einen Händler zu geben der neue Gabelschäfte einpressen kann und den Rezensionen zu urteilen dies auch mit Erfolg durchgezogen hat.
Kennt ihn jemand bzw. hat diesen Service schon in Anspruch genommen?

Hier müsste ich klären, nachdem ich einen neuen Tapered auf 1 1/8 Schaft in entsprechender Länge gefunden habe, ob er auch solch einen einpressen kann.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Ändert halt nichts daran, dass deine Idee so zu fahren, Scheisse ist.
> Lösungswege wurden bereits aufgezeigt.



Deine Feststellung geht leider an den Krücken des Konjunktivs.
Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich diesen thread rein präventiv nicht erstellt haben.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Hier scheint es einen Händler zu geben



Ich würde zuerst hier nachfragen:
https://www.mrc-trading.de/Nach-Marke/ND-Tuned/ND-Tuned-Gabelschaft.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Mai 2017)

Wie wäre es mit Gabel verticken und eine mit passender Schaftlänge kaufen? Dürfte doch auch nicht mehr Wertverlust bescheren als der Umbau kostet. Und der Schaft wurde original vom Hersteller eingepresst, so dass man mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, dass er auch hält.


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Deine Feststellung geht leider an den Krücken des Konjunktivs.
> Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich diesen thread rein präventiv nicht erstellt haben.


Aha.
Dein Schaft ist zu kurz und mit der Klemmung sollte ein halbwegs normal denkender Mensch ganz einfach nicht fahren. Aber Hersteller denken sich ja auch nur Montageanleitungen aus um Kunden zu ärgern.
Wo liegt jetzt dein Problem? Passende Lösung war nicht dabei?

Wir haben bisher:
- neuer Schaft
- Schaft verlängern
- ggf. anderer Steuersatz
- anderer Vorbau
- neue Gabel


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube, er wollte mit der blumigen Formulierung in # 26 darauf raus, dass er gar nicht vorhatte, mit der Gabel so zu fahren...

Ist ja jetzt auch okay, wie auch immer: Die Message ist angekommen, würde ich sagen.


----------



## mw.dd (10. Mai 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und der Schaft wurde original vom Hersteller eingepresst, so dass man mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, dass er auch hält.



Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, wenn man eine hydraulische Presse hat und weiß was man tut. Der Chinese, der das für den "Hersteller" am Band macht bekommt das ohne besondere Kenntnisse schließlich auch hin...


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er wollte mit der blumigen Formulierung in # 26 darauf raus, dass er gar nicht vorhatte, mit der Gabel so zu fahren...
> 
> Ist ja jetzt auch okay, wie auch immer: Die Message ist angekommen, würde ich sagen.


Wenn dem so ist, bitte ich meine etwas forsche Reaktion zu entschuldigen @Impact. Nicht das du wirklich einen 'Impact' machst mit dem Lenker in der Hand vorm Rad getrennt


----------



## RetroRider (10. Mai 2017)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Die Frage bei sowas ist ja immer wie dazu kommt. Entweder wurde eine Gabel mit zu kurzem Schaft gekauft oder die Gabel wurde zu kurz geschnitten. In beiden Fällen frag ich mich, warum solche Menschen dann unbedingt meinen an einem Rad schrauben zu müssen, wenn man im Vorfeld nichtmal die richtige Länge des Schafts ermitteln kann.
> [...]


Ich hab auch schon erlebt daß ebay-Verkäufer die Schaftlänge falsch messen und keine Rücknahme anbieten. Es muss also nicht immer der neue Besitzer schuld sein.
Der Vorbau mit der (stärkeren) 1-Schrauben-Klemmung ist für meine Begriffe bis jetzt die beste Lösung.


----------



## Lisma (10. Mai 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Das ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, wenn man eine hydraulische Presse hat und weiß was man tut. Der Chinese, der das für den "Hersteller" am Band macht bekommt das ohne besondere Kenntnisse schließlich auch hin...


Der Chinese hat aber auch eine spezielle Vorrichtung und vermtl. auch jemanden der ihm die Maschine einstellt.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, bitte ich meine etwas forsche Reaktion zu entschuldigen @Impact. Nicht das du wirklich einen 'Impact' machst mit dem Lenker in der Hand vorm Rad getrennt



Da mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Es besteht keine Notwendigkeit dich zu entschuldigen, schlussendlich gehören immer zwei + dazu.
Ich reagiere halt nur allergisch auf ungerechtfertigt suggestive Einstellungen/Einwände. Du erkennst es daran das ich denjenigen dann entweder Eloquent gegen die Wand "schreibe" oder öffentlich demontiere.

Mein Angebot: machen wir nen Strich drunter und gut is 
Ja das ist auch aufgrund von Unwissenheit meine Befürchtung gewesen, deshalb bat ich um Hilfe.


----------



## aufgehts (10. Mai 2017)

ja nu....
lass mal die katze aus,m sack und berichte wie es dazu kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen der Werdegang war so:

Ich wollte nach einigen Jahren Luftgabel Ausflug, mit dem ich nie warm wurde, wieder zurück zu coil.
Deshalb hab ich mir eine ganz gut erhaltene Fox 36 VAN RC2 FIT Kashima gebraucht gekauft.
Der Schaft war mit gemessenen 17,5cm dann nach verbauen dann doch irgendwie zu kurz.
Der Schaft der vorherigen Gabel war glaube ich 20,2cm. Diese bin ich mit 2x 1cm spacern gefahren, und der Schaft war dort auch nicht
bis oben hin verbaut. Damit bin ich Jahre im selben Vorbau gefahren.
Gut, zwar war der damalige Schaft nicht nur bis ca. 50% im Vorbau wie der jetzige (mit 0,5cm spacer), aber sagen wir irgendwas zw. 70-80%. Wir sprechen hier von einer offset Differenz von ~0,7cm.
Ich schwanke zw. ist noch ok, oder frag dennoch mal nach. Das hat die Lawine ins Rollen gebracht.
Auch bin ich mir nicht bewusst darüber wie ein jeder von euch über die genutzte Schaftlänge mit der vorherigen Gabel geurteilt hätte.
Aber so ist die Sache nun mal.

Um eine vorherige Auflistung aufzugreifen....
Wir haben bisher:
- neuer Schaft -> wurde mir von vielen Seiten abgeraten. Dies wurde mit einem mittel bis langfristigen auftretenden Riss begründet.
- Schaft verlängern -> ähnliche aussagen die darauf tendierten das im Gravity Bereich das keine Option ist.
- ggf. anderer Steuersatz -> möglich, wenn es aber eine Steuersatz Kappe finden würde die viel tiefer baut würde das unmittelbar etwas bringen. Die Höhe der derzeit verwendeten Kappe beträgt ~ gemessene 0,7 bis 0,8cm. Dieser müsse aber dann so platt wie Papier sein. Fraglich obs sowas gibt.
- anderer Vorbau -> logisch betrachtet ja, einen der schmäler baut, ich hänge aber irgendwie wegen der Kürze, Form, Farbe - an dem Vorbau. Einen der mit den selben Kriterien nur tiefer baut, ist mir bisher noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.
- neue Gabel -> jaein. Das wäre ein worst case Szenario. Es wurde allerdings noch die Option mit einer neuen Schaft/Brücke mit Tauchrohr Einheit für die 36 ins Spiel gebracht. Das wird Neu auch wieder reine Materialkosten um die 200€ bedeuten. Derzeit für mich nicht tragbar. Gebraucht im sehr guten Zustand zum Ausschlachten ist so etwas für nen akzeptablen Taler schwer zu finden.

Ohne den Spacer sieht es derzeit so aus.
Gemessen sind nun nur noch 1,2cm bis zur obersten Kante der ahead Kappe frei.
Der Schaft endet jetzt seitlich gesehen direkt unter dem breiten Kopf der Inbus Schraube.
Natürlich umschließt die obere Schraube den Schaft noch immer nicht.

Anbei auch ein Bild wie der Vorbau direkt auf der Kappe des Steuersatzes sitzt.


----------



## gurkenfolie (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Um eine vorherige Auflistung aufzugreifen....
> Wir haben bisher:
> ...




- neuer rahmen mit kürzerem steuerrohr =)


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Steuerrohr abfräsen käme noch infrage. Wüsste auf Anhieb nicht was dagegen spräche, unten müsste man schauen, dass nix anstößt.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

Semi integrated?


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Steuerrohr abfräsen käme noch infrage. Wüsste auf Anhieb nicht was dagegen spräche, unten müsste man schauen, dass nix anstößt.



Nein, auf keinen Fall werde ich am Rahmen herumdoktern.


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Semi integrated?



Das hat was mit dem Steuersatz zu tun soweit ich das mal gehört habe.
Was wäre der Unterschied zum jetzigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Semi integrated?


Hat er doch schon?!


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

Hat er schon und wird er immer haben.

Das heißt, dass beim kürzen vom Steuerrohr auch die Passfläche vom Rahmen hopps geht.
Bei dem Standart ist der Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr nicht durchgehend gleich.


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Nein, auf keinen Fall werde ich am Rahmen herumdoktern.


Würde vermutlich der örtliche Händler übernehmen. Steuerrohr planfräsen gehört zum Standardprozedere, in dem Fall wären es dann eben ein paar mm mehr.



Impact schrieb:


> Das hat was mit dem Steuersatz zu tun soweit ich das mal gehört habe.
> Was wäre der Unterschied zum jetzigen?


Guck mal auf der Acros Seite, die haben da soweit ich weiss eine ganz gute Übersicht was Steuersätze anbelangt


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass beim kürzen vom Steuerrohr auch die Passfläche vom Rahmen hopps geht.
> Bei dem Standart ist der Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr nicht durchgehend gleich.


Bliebe zu klären, inwieweit man da nacharbeiten müsste oder ob es überhaupt ginge.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

Du kannst die Pulverbeschichtung abkratzen, dann haste 0,05mm rausgeholt 


Das Ding ist einfach zu kurz, wie mans dreht und wendet.
Haste schon Schuh Ausdehnungsmittel probiert?


----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Wir haben bisher:
> 1- neuer Schaft
> 2- Schaft verlängern
> 3- ggf. anderer Steuersatz
> ...



um dazu mal meine eigene Meinung beizutragen (hab oben zahlen angefügt)
1: Jeh nach Preis und nur bei der richtigen Firma die darauf Garantie gibt
2: wäre mir zu heickel
3: geht wahrscheinlich nicht viel flacher
4: joa wenns was gibts das gefällt
5: nur wenn der neue Schaft zu teuer ist


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

War E Bike schon?


----------



## bastea82 (10. Mai 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> um dazu mal meine eigene Meinung beizutragen (hab oben zahlen angefügt)
> 1: Jeh nach Preis und nur bei der richtigen Firma die darauf Garantie gibt
> 2: wäre mir zu heickel
> 3: geht wahrscheinlich nicht viel flacher
> ...


So sieht es im Grunde aus. 
Ich würde auch zu 1. tendieren, das sollte aber jmd machen der weiss was er macht.

Eine defekte Gabel als Teilespender nehmen war glaub noch nicht.


----------



## Basti138 (10. Mai 2017)

Nen Ablass kaufen?


----------



## Impact (10. Mai 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> So sieht es im Grunde aus.
> Ich würde auch zu 1. tendieren, das sollte aber jmd machen der weiss was er macht.
> 
> Eine defekte Gabel als Teilespender nehmen war glaub noch nicht.


Daran habe ich schon gedacht und einen der mal sowas hatte angeschrieben, leider zu spät.
Ebay-/ bzw. Ebay Kleinanzeigen, der Bikemarkt brachten leider nichts passendes hervor.
Dann war da jemand der die gleiche Fox Gabel hatte wie ich und sie damals gegen meine Mattoc Pro mit Zuzahlung tauschen wollte.
Der Schaft war 1cm länger als meiner. Leider ist auch die Gabel schon verkauft. Hab ich vorhin alles abgeklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

Habe den Vorbau gefunden: http://chromagbikes.com/stems/hifi
Leider aber noch keinen tech sheet wo ich Maße für den Klemmbereich ableiten kann.

Optisch wirkt es so als würden die zwei Schrauben die relativ mittig und nah beieinander platziert sind in meine Richtung arbeiten.
Verwendet den Vorbau jemand?


Die Bauhöhe dieses Vorbaus würde auch gut sein, nur ist er leider nur für DJ ausgelegt: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...2,114;pgc[84]=277;pgc[21357][21359]=1;page=10


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Mai 2017)

wieviel schaft ist denn noch ab oberkante steuersatz übrig?


----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> wieviel schaft ist denn noch ab oberkante steuersatz übrig?



Ab Oberkante Steuersatz Kappe, gemessen irgendwas zw. 2,1 bis 2,2cm.


----------



## mw.dd (11. Mai 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Der Chinese hat aber auch eine spezielle Vorrichtung



Pics? 



Lisma schrieb:


> ...und vermtl. auch jemanden der ihm die Maschine *hin*stellt.



So stimmt's. Wird auch ein Chinese sein, vermutlich mit Kenntnissen im Maschinenbau.



Impact schrieb:


> - Schaft verlängern -> ähnliche aussagen die darauf tendierten das im Gravity Bereich das keine Option ist.



In einem anderen Thread mit gleicher Problemstellung will jemand eine Hülse drehen lassen und einkleben. Wenn diese Hülse passgenau gefertigt ist und so tief in dem Schaft steckt, das sie unterhalb des Vorbaus endet erscheint mir das als praktikable Lösung; wird vermutlich auch am günstigsten sein.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Mai 2017)

Ich hab auch so einen Spank spike Vorbau. der hat ne M8 Schraube, die du dann von hinten konterst. Dadurch kannst du ganz andere Klemmkräfte aufbauen. Der Vorbau ist top und hält meine 100 Kilo ohne Probleme. Wenn dir der oben vorgeschlagene Preis passt, würde ich den an deiner Stelle nehmen. Wenn nicht kann ich meinen auch entbehren, habe aber keine Notwenidgkeit=)


----------



## Gefahradler (11. Mai 2017)

das stimmt, der alte Spike hat eine dicke Schraube und ist auf EINE Schraube ausgelegt und berechnet...


----------



## Gefahradler (11. Mai 2017)

Der Syntace Flatforce verlangt eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 22 mm, würde also gerade noch passen!


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Die Bauhöhe dieses Vorbaus würde auch gut sein, nur ist er leider nur für DJ ausgelegt: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=157766;menu=1000,2,114;pgc[84]=277;pgc[21357][21359]=1;page=10


Total wurscht. Ein Dirtjump-Vorbau kann auch Freeride.
Kriegst du die Klemmhöhe hin?


Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Lösung mit einem flachen Vorbau präferieren.


----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Total wurscht. Ein Dirtjump-Vorbau kann auch Freeride.
> Kriegst du die Klemmhöhe hin?
> 
> 
> Ich würde auf jeden Fall die Lösung mit einem flachen Vorbau präferieren.



Es gibt eine neuere Version: http://www.dmrbikes.com/Catalogue/Components/Stems/Defy35

Stack height: 27mm
Bedeutet ohne spacer, direkt auf der Vorbau Kappe dürfte der Schaft wenn ich mir die Bilder des Vorbaus so anschaue von beuden Schrauben umklemmt werden. Denn gemessen sind, ab Oberkante Steuersatz Kappe ca. 22mm an Schaft übrig. Die fehlenden 5mm bis zur Oberkante des Vorbaus rechne ich den Bildern zu urteilen der schmalen Kante nach der Gewindebuchse der oberen Schraube an.

Evtl. könnte das mit dem DMR Defty35 hinkommen.

Ich versuche noch irgendwo Informationen über den Chromag Hifi über die relativ nah beieinander liegenden Schrauben herzubekommen um abschätzen zu können ob die obere Schraube noch die 2,2cm Schaft greifen kann: http://chromagbikes.com/stems/hifi

Generell gehe ich jetzt davon aus ohne Spacer zu arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

Ich hätte gesagt, die Klemmhöhe bezeichnet die mindest erforderliche Schaftlänge. 

edit: hm, stack height klingt aber nach Vorbauhöhe... Uninteressante Angabe.

Ausprobieren. Bestell halt mal was - angucken, ausmessen, im Notfall zurücksenden.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Evtl. könnte das mit dem DMR Defty35 hinkommen.
> 
> Ich versuche noch irgendwo Informationen über den Chromag Hifi über die relativ nah beieinander liegenden Schrauben herzubekommen um abschätzen zu können ob die obere Schraube noch die 2,2cm Schaft greifen kann: http://chromagbikes.com/stems/hifi
> 
> Generell gehe ich jetzt davon aus ohne Spacer zu arbeiten.



hier die betreffende anleitung dazu: 





> Make sure the fork steerer tube extends at least 36mm from the top of your headset or the top of the required headset spacers.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ich hätte gesagt, die Klemmhöhe bezeichnet die mindest erforderliche Schaftlänge.


Sicher? Ich hätte auch eher darauf getippt, welche (Gesamt-) Höhe der Teil des Vorbaus hat, in dem der Gabelschaft Aufnahme findet.


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich hätte auch eher darauf getippt, welche (Gesamt-) Höhe der Teil des Vorbaus hat, in dem der Gabelschaft Aufnahme findet.


Ja, Stack height schon Vorbauhöhe, aber wen interessiert jemals dieser Wert? 
Bei Bike24 stand öfter Klemmhöhe in der Info. Der einzig interessante Wert wäre ja die notwendige klemmbare Schaftlänge.


----------



## gurkenfolie (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Uninteressante Angabe.



wenn ich einen anderen Vorbau kaufen will schon hilfreich..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Ja, Stack height schon Vorbauhöhe, aber wen interessiert jemals dieser Wert?
> Bei Bike24 stand öfter Klemmhöhe in der Info. Der einzig interessante Wert wäre ja die notwendige klemmbare Schaftlänge.


Beispiel Syntace Megaforce 2, Anleitung auf der Syntace-Homepage:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2024

Schaftklemmenhöhe: 36 mm
Mindesteinstecktiefe (Schaft): 30 mm


Flatforce: 27 mm/22 mm

Bei Nicht-Herstellerangaben, bei denen nicht präzisiert ist, welches Maß gemeint ist, wäre ich vorsichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

Ajee, die meisten Händler schmeissen in ihren shops beim DMR die Bezeichung Defty35 (31,8er Lenkerklemmung) Defty35+ (35er Lenkerklemmung) durcheinander und platzieren auch noch alle das falsche Bild und zeigen den Vorbau Defty50 oder den alten von 2014 der ein komplett anderer ist.
Totaler Wirrwar.


----------



## fone (11. Mai 2017)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> wenn ich einen anderen Vorbau kaufen will schon hilfreich..


Wieso? Solange ich weiß, wie lang der Schaft sein muss?



Impact schrieb:


> Totaler Wirrwar.


Die Angaben sind oft echt unter aller Sau. Dabei wäre es nicht schwierig.


----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

Also, ich habe den DMR Defy35 in Schwarz mit 35er Länge und 31,8er Schaft Klemmung nach Rücksprache hier identifizieren können:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=dmr+defy&search=1

In der oben genannten Konfiguration sieht er genau so aus, bis auf die Tatsache das dort der selbe, halt nur mit 35er Lenker Klemmung abgebildet ist: http://www.dmrbikes.com/imagecache/0fb83f10-86ad-4c39-98cd-a70d0113ec3b_1200x413.jpg

Der Vorbau hat eine stack height von 27mm. Mein Schaft hat nach Oberkante der Steuersatz Kappe ein "Rest" verwertbares Klemmmaß von 22mm. Dem Bild zu urteilen würde ich behaupten das die 5mm Differenz bis zur Oberkante des Vorbaus genau die sind, die *nach* dem Gewinde der oberen zweiten Schraube kommen.
Demnach würde der Schaft zwar nicht vollkommen bis zur Kante der Vorbau Kappe reichen, allerdings war bisher der Schaft egal an welchen bike immer etwas tiefer stehend als Vorbau Oberkante Unterlippe.
Ich vermute mal sehr stark das der Schaft mit 22mm bei einer stack height von 27mm von *beiden* Schrauben umklemmt wird, und soweit ich das von allen Seiten mitgeteilt bekommen habe, ist dass das wichtigste.
Das der Vorbau direkt auf der Steuersatz Kappe ohne spacer dazwischen montiert werden würde, sehe ich als gesetzte Notwendigkeit an.

Für Interessierte, der Defy Vorbau, egal ob 31,8 oder 35er Lenker Klemmung, hat die Schrauben zur Schaft Klemmung wie abgebildet nur in der kurzen 35er Länge hinten. Ansonsten sitzen die in den weiteren Längen mittig.
Leicht verwirrend ist ebenso das DMR beim Defy zw. 31,8er und 35er Lenker Klemmung nur durch ein simples + unterscheidet. DMR Defy35 vs. Defy35+


----------



## corsa222 (11. Mai 2017)

Wahnsinn ein Gewicht als würde man sich einen Panzer ans Rad schrauben. Davon abgesehen ist das Ding sche... hässlich.

Ansonsten steht in bei beiden Vorbauten bei Mountainbijes.net eine Gesamthöhe von 31mm. Wenn man an deinem Bild grob am Monitor abmisst und als Maßstab nimmt, würde ich sagen die Mitte vom oberen Loch ist ca 21,5 mm von der Unterkante des Vorbaus entfernt.

Ich bleibe aber dabei das 67,90 (=inkl Versand) wahrscheinlich auch die Differenz aus Gabelverkauf und Neukauf abdecken könnte.


----------



## Impact (11. Mai 2017)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn ein Gewicht als würde man sich einen Panzer ans Rad schrauben. Davon abgesehen ist das Ding sche... hässlich.
> 
> Ansonsten steht in bei beiden Vorbauten bei Mountainbijes.net eine Gesamthöhe von 31mm. Wenn man an deinem Bild grob am Monitor abmisst und als Maßstab nimmt, würde ich sagen die Mitte vom oberen Loch ist ca 21,5 mm von der Unterkante des Vorbaus entfernt.
> 
> Ich bleibe aber dabei das 67,90 (=inkl Versand) wahrscheinlich auch die Differenz aus Gabelverkauf und Neukauf abdecken könnte.



Du hast dir die Daten des 50mm Vorbaus angeschaut. Der 35mm ist leichter, aber auch wenn, das hat nicht wirklich Priorität.
Beim Hersteller steht 27mm.
Die Gabel zu verkaufen und eine andere wieder zurück ist keine Option. In dem Zustand u.v.a zu den Kosten die ich hatte wird es schwierig sein das nochmal landen zu können. Im übrigen verkaufe ich derzeit schon eine Gabel und weiß wie Zeitintensiv das u.U. sein kann.
Letzteres habe ich nicht in Hülle, und ganz ehrlich erachte ich den Vorgeschlagenen Lösungsschritt als einen der für mich Persönlich optionslos ist.


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Wieso? Solange ich weiß, wie lang der Schaft sein muss?


naja als Hersteller / Verkäufer sollte man schon in der Lage sein das Bauteil korrekt zu bemaßen. Bei der Schaftlänge ist ja noch ein gewisses Spiel vorhanden, wäre für mich zu ungenau.


----------



## Impact (12. Mai 2017)

Zur Info, beim 50mm langen Defy ist die stack height mit 31mm etwas höher als beim 35mm mit 27mm.
Der 35mm und 50mm Vorbau unterscheiden sich ja konstruktionsbedingt bei der Gabelschaft Klemmung.

Ich habe den nun in 35mm Länge, 31,8er Lenker Klemmung in Schwarz bestellt. 
Mal schaun, evtl. wendet sich alles doch noch zum Positiven


----------



## fone (12. Mai 2017)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> naja als Hersteller / Verkäufer sollte man schon in der Lage sein das Bauteil korrekt zu bemaßen. Bei der Schaftlänge ist ja noch ein gewisses Spiel vorhanden, wäre für mich zu ungenau.


HÄÄÄ???
Spiel? Beim Mindestmaß? Eher nicht.

Zumindest ist die Angabe wie lang der Schaft sein muss viel wichtiger als die gesammte Bauhöhe des Vorbaus. Über dem Vorbau kommt ja nichts mehr was interessieren könnte. Auf welcher Höhe meine Ahead-Kappe sitzt ist mir persönlich recht egal.


----------



## der-gute (12. Mai 2017)

um es nochmal fest zu halten.

du hast 21 mm und willst unbedingt mit dem Teil fahren.
Es gibt keine (in Worten NULL) Lösungen, die in den geforderten Mindestmaßen sind.
Du willst es einfach.

Oh je...viel Erfolg. Wenn es hält, bist du der Sieger.
Fährst du irgendwann gegen ein Auto oder hast sonst einen Unfall
und kommt ein Sachverständiger ins Spiel
dann viel Erfolg.

Von deiner Gesundheit zu sprechen, halte ich nicht für Zielführend.
Da reagierst du ja nicht drauf.

Wenn Syntace ein Mindestmaß angibt,
das bei den meisten vorbauten deutlich unter dem liegt,
was die anderen nennen (wenn sie überhaupt ein Maß angeben),
Dann würde ich nichtmal deren Vorbauten mit geringerem Klemmmaß fahen.
von den anderen Herstellern würde ich bei knappen Maßen sowieso die Finger lassen.

PS: Spank hatte mit ihren Vorbauten sowieso ein Klemmkraftprobelm...nur mal so als Beispiel.

Wie gesagt: Viel Erfolg und alles Gute


----------



## gurkenfolie (12. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> HÄÄÄ???
> Spiel? Beim Mindestmaß? Eher nicht.
> 
> Zumindest ist die Angabe wie lang der Schaft sein muss viel wichtiger als die gesammte Bauhöhe des Vorbaus. Über dem Vorbau kommt ja nichts mehr was interessieren könnte.



bei mir steckt da bspw. noch die garminhalterung drauf und der schaft schaut auch immer 3mm über den vorbau raus -thomson empfiehlt das auch so- was nützt mir also ein mindestmaß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (12. Mai 2017)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> bei mir steckt da bspw. noch die garminhalterung drauf und der schaft schaut auch immer 3mm über den vorbau raus -thomson empfiehlt das auch so- was nützt mir also ein mindestmaß?



Das nützt beispielsweise Leuten, die diese oder ähnliche Probleme haben wie ich, um sich daran orientieren zu können.
Denn mal nen Metermaß vor Kauf von Unterkante bis kurz über der oberen Schraube am Monitor anzusetzen, macht nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Mai 2017)

@Impact hier gibt's noch eine Möglichkeit, aus deiner Misere zu kommen.


----------



## Impact (14. Mai 2017)

BigVolker schrieb:


> @Impact hier gibt's noch eine Möglichkeit, aus deiner Misere zu kommen.



Danke für deinen Vorschlag.

Wenn überhaupt käme nur Option 3 in Frage. Die Frage hierbei wie bei allen Verlängerungen auch ist, das sich die Frage nach Stabilität stellt wenn der Vorbau, bei sagen wir mal einer 2-3cm Verlängerung nur die Verlängerung auf Dauer umklemmt und nicht den eigentlichen Gabelschaft. Informationen zum verwendeten Material sucht man vergeblich.

Weiter tue ich mich schwer meine Gabel irgendjemanden Privat zu schicken. Ich will niemanden etwas unterstellen, allerdings könnte man ja behaupten hier sei niemals etwas angekommen und ein DHL Beleg hilft dir hier überhaupt nicht.

Im übrigen finde ich Pkt. 1 u. 3 in den AGBs etwas schwammig.

Kommende Woche erwarte ich den DMR Vorbau und werde berichten wie es sich mit dem verhält.


----------



## BigMounty (14. Mai 2017)

BigVolker schrieb:


> @Impact hier gibt's noch eine Möglichkeit, aus deiner Misere zu kommen.


Davor sollte man eigentlich nur warnen und auf keinen Fall kann man so ein Teil empfehlen! 
Wenn bei so einer Verlängerung die üblichen Kräfte auf den Gabelschaft wirken besteht des Risiko des Platzens  und damit Totalversagen der Konstruktion.  Gerade beim MTB wirken hier doch Kräfte die nicht zu unterschätzen sind und ein Versagen endet nicht selten mit üblen Folgen. Bitte nicht probieren !
Sorry - ist nicht was Du hören willst, aber Deine Gesundheit sollte es Dir wert sein.
Gruß


----------



## Impact (14. Mai 2017)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Davor sollte man eigentlich nur warnen und auf keinen Fall kann man so ein Teil empfehlen!
> Wenn bei so einer Verlängerung die üblichen Kräfte auf den Gabelschaft wirken besteht des Risiko des Platzens  und damit Totalversagen der Konstruktion.  Gerade beim MTB wirken hier doch Kräfte die nicht zu unterschätzen sind und ein Versagen endet nicht selten mit üblen Folgen. Bitte nicht probieren !
> Sorry - ist nicht was Du hören willst, aber Deine Gesundheit sollte es Dir wert sein.
> Gruß



Ich hatte aus dem Bauch heraus ähnliche Gedanken.
Meine ganzen Hoffnungen liegen derzeit auf den bestellten Vorbau.


----------



## mw.dd (14. Mai 2017)

BigMounty schrieb:


> Davor sollte man eigentlich nur warnen und auf keinen Fall kann man so ein Teil empfehlen!





Impact schrieb:


> Ich hatte aus dem Bauch heraus ähnliche Gedanken.



Ich hätte mit der Lösung überhaupt kein Problem und bin mir sicher, dass das so funktioniert. Wichtig ist dass die untere Schraube des Vorbaus nicht die Verlängerung, sondern den Gabelschaft sicher klemmt und die Verlängerung tief genug im vorhanden Schaft steckt. Statt zu schweißen würde ich allerdings kleben.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2017)

Hm, wird auf jeden Fall knapp.
Aber wie wärs denn mit nem anderen Steuersatz oben? Der konische FSA-Spacer sieht nach einigem Einsparpotential aus. Ich musste bei meinem Rahmenwechsel auch einen Flatstack A (ZS44/28,6) von Reset Racing rein machen, damit ich die alte Gabel im neuen Rahmen weiter verwenden konnte. Der baut jetzt nur noch ca 4mm hoch, anstatt 7-15mm wie bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Bench (16. Mai 2017)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich kann dir einen gebrauchten Spike Vorbau anbieten, das ist meines Wissens der am flachsten bauende Vorbau den es gibt, bei Interesse schicke mir eine PN mit Preisvorstellung.
> Anhang anzeigen 603036


@Impact 
Warum net den?

Ich fahren den seit Jahren am Speci Pitch und der wird absolut nicht geschont. Hält Bombenfest. War für mich auch mal ne Lösung für einen etwas zu kurzen Gabelschaft. Inzwischen hab ich zwar die Gabel getauscht, aber den Vorbau trotzdem behalten.


----------



## Lisma (16. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Weiter tue ich mich schwer meine Gabel irgendjemanden Privat zu schicken. Ich will niemanden etwas unterstellen, allerdings könnte man ja behaupten hier sei niemals etwas angekommen und ein DHL Beleg hilft dir hier überhaupt nicht.


Nein, das kann er nicht behaupten. Mach es mit Rückschein. Dann ist zweifelsfrei bewiesen das es der gewünschte Empfänger angenommen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (16. Mai 2017)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, wird auf jeden Fall knapp.
> Aber wie wärs denn mit nem anderen Steuersatz oben? Der konische FSA-Spacer sieht nach einigem Einsparpotential aus. Ich musste bei meinem Rahmenwechsel auch einen Flatstack A (ZS44/28,6) von Reset Racing rein machen, damit ich die alte Gabel im neuen Rahmen weiter verwenden konnte. Der baut jetzt nur noch ca 4mm hoch, anstatt 7-15mm wie bei anderen Herstellern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 604974



Hört sich recht interessant an!
Auch wenn ich kein Einpresswerkzeug habe, behalte ich das mal im Hinterkopf.
Danke für den Vorschlag


----------



## Impact (16. Mai 2017)

So, der neue Vorbau ist da.
Also ich behaupte mal 2,1cm reichen so dass die obere Schraube den Schaft umklemmt.
Ich habe 2,2cm. Somit sollte das funktionieren.

Edit:
Die Schrauben sind weitaus länger als die beim Spank Spike Vorbau.
Auch handelt es sich hier um dickere Schraub Gewinde als beim Spank Spike Vorbau.
Der Inbus Kopf war beim Spank Spike ein 5er, beim DMR Defy35 ist es ein 6er.


----------



## Impact (16. Mai 2017)

Beim ersten Bild ohne angezogene Schrauben erkennt man im Spalt den Schaft durchschimmern. 
Dort erkennt man eindeutig das der Schaft am Gewinde der oberen Schraube vorbei ist, ergo von beiden Schrauben umklemmt wird.
In den folgenden Bildern habe ich beide Schrauben mit 6Nm angezogen.


----------



## sp00n82 (16. Mai 2017)

Yo, das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2017)

Passt! 

Gefällt mir, der Vorbau.


----------



## Impact (17. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Passt!
> 
> Gefällt mir, der Vorbau.



Mir auch. Es bringt optisch auch ein wenig direct mount feeling auf.
Schade das es den 35mm nur in Schwarz und Silber/Chrom gibt und nicht in Rot.
Das sind aber auch Kompromisse die ich halt in meinem Fall eingehen muss.
Der mir hier von verschiedenen Seiten gebraucht angebotene Spank Spike Vorbau mit nur einer Schraube sagte mir überhaupt nicht zu.

Auch bin ich froh das Mountainbikes.net in Gestalt des Inhabers einer der wenigen (wenn nicht der Einzige) war, der nach DMR Händlerauflistung in der BRD diese Vorbauten auf Lager hatte, und mir darüber hinaus dazu noch Fragen nach der üblichen Geschäftszeit beantwortete um sicher zu sein das es sich um das handelte was ich anhand der Abbildungen auf der DMR Seite suchte.
Stichwort: Beschreibungs- und Abbildungs - "Wirrwar" bei sämtlichen Händlern die diesen listen.

Ich werde den so denke ich bedenkenlos fahren können und bin somit dank dem DMR Vorbau nochmal ganz gut weggekommen.

Einzig habe ich nur noch das Fragezeichen bei den Anzugsmomenten der Schrauben.
Die Schaftklemmung hat auf dem Vorbau 6Nm aufgedruckt.
Also entweder spinnt mein Drehmomentschlüssel oder ich habe eine falsche Vorstellung.
Wenn ich die Schrauben mit 6Nm anziehe kann sitzt der Vorbau offensichtlich fest auf dem Schaft, die Schrauben sind jetzt aber auch nicht so fest angezogen so dass ich sie mit dem Drehmoment Schlüssel nicht noch Einfach darüber hinaus anziehen könnte.
Ich überlege derzeit die noch weiter anzuziehen auch wenn mir im Kopf der Spruch herumgeistert:"nach fest kommt ab" - nur davon bin ich noch ein wenig entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (17. Mai 2017)

Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel und dem riesigen Hebelarm kannst du sie sicher auch abreissen. Der Schlüssel geht ja wahrscheinlich bis 25 Nm oder mehr.

Wenn du mit einem kleinen Inbus-Schlüssel nur aus dem Handgelenk anziehst... Ach ne, kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern... Da bin ich grob bei 5-6 Nm.

Zieh einfach noch minimal ohne den Drehmomentschlüssel nach, wenn du dein Gewissen beruhigen willst. Aber solange der Lenker sich nur sehr schwer verdrehen lässt, passt das.

Hab mir den Vorbau nochmal genauer angeguckt. Leider sieht er etwas doof aus wenn man Spacer drunter hat. So direkt auf dem Steuerrohr wie bei dir - sehr chic!


----------



## Impact (17. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel und dem riesigen Hebelarm kannst du sie sicher auch abreissen. Der Schlüssel geht ja wahrscheinlich bis 25 Nm oder mehr.
> 
> Wenn du mit einem kleinen Inbus-Schlüssel nur aus dem Handgelenk anziehst... Ach ne, kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern... Da bin ich grob bei 5-6 Nm.
> 
> ...



Da wirst du vollkommen Recht haben. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
Hab mir mal vor einigen Jahren den Topeak D-Torq Drehmomentschlüssel zugelegt, und wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe geht der bis 80Nm.
Und ja der Hebelarm ist dementsprechend. Ich werde es heute Abend mal wenn ich mit der Folierung der Gabel fertig bin und sie wieder in den Steuersatz schiebe, das Ding mal mit nem normalen Inbus anziehen und schaun wo ich da lande.

So nen Carbon Spacer von 5mm, nicht 10 fände ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, so käme der Steuersatz besser zur Geltung.
Aber ich muss jetzt ohne leben 

Kann es sein das du den etwas längeren Vorbau mit 50mm gesehen hast? Der wird oft abgebildet und der sieht in der Tat etwas komisch mit Spacer darunter aus. In etwa wie nen Entenschnabel.

Ich bin gespannt wie das ehemalige Trailbike nach dem Radikalumbau aussehen wird (die Gabel war nur ein kleiner Teil)


----------



## fone (17. Mai 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Da wirst du vollkommen Recht haben. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht.
> Hab mir mal vor einigen Jahren den Topeak D-Torq Drehmomentschlüssel zugelegt, und wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe geht der bis 80Nm.
> Und ja der Hebelarm ist dementsprechend. Ich werde es heute Abend mal wenn ich mit der Folierung der Gabel fertig bin und sie wieder in den Steuersatz schiebe, das Ding mal mit nem normalen Inbus anziehen und schaun wo ich da lande.
> 
> ...


Ja, für mich käme nur die 50mm Variante in Frage.

Dieses Bild hält mich vom Kauf ab.


----------



## Impact (17. Mai 2017)

Jupp, das ist das 50mm. Der nutzt dort aber auch ca. 1,5 oder eher 2cm Spacer darunter. Das sieht wirklich komisch aus mit dem längeren Vorbau.
Ich finde 35mm schön direkt und knackig. Kommt mir auch eher entgegen beim XL Rahmen mit schon sehr langen reach.


----------



## flowbike (17. Mai 2017)

Du hast den nicht zufällig gewogen?


----------



## Impact (17. Mai 2017)

flowbike schrieb:


> Du hast den nicht zufällig gewogen?



Leider nein, da ich nur eine Bike Waage habe und die Toleranz gegenüber einer Feinwaage wohl so hoch ist, so dass es wenig Sinn machen würde 
Guck mal auf der Seite von DMR Bikes. Ich glaub die haben dort Angaben für den Defy35 und Defy35+ in verschiedensten Längen gehabt.


----------



## Jakob32 (18. Mai 2017)

@Impact 
Kannst du mal bitte einen Link hier rein schicken wo du den Dmr gekauft hast?

Danke


----------



## fone (18. Mai 2017)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @Impact
> Kannst du mal bitte einen Link hier rein schicken wo du den Dmr gekauft hast?
> 
> Danke


Also zumindest bei Bike24.de steht er in allen Varianten als lieferbar drin.

edit
mountainbikes.net ist auch ein unterstützenswerter Laden.


----------



## Impact (18. Mai 2017)

Jakob32 schrieb:


> @Impact
> Kannst du mal bitte einen Link hier rein schicken wo du den Dmr gekauft hast?
> 
> Danke



Ich hab ihn mir bei mountainbikes.net gekauft weil die auch Nachfrage die Einzigen nach durchforstung der Händlerliste auf der DMR Seite waren die ihn:
1. in allen Varianten vorrätig haben
2. mir letzte Woche auf Nachfrage auch noch eine potente Beschreibung per mail nach Ladenschlusszeiten liefern konnten
3. es nicht dieses Wirrwar zw. Beschreibung und unpassendes Bild sowie Hersteller Modellbezeichnung existiert wo du dich als Käufer dann fragst: "ist es überhaupt der Vorbau?"
4. Die auf Bitte wie ich jetzt grade sehe die Komplette Beschreibung und Bebilderung in deren Webshop überarbeitet haben

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/produktlistek.cfm?suchstring=dmr+defy&search=1

Für dich zur Aufschlüsselung:
Den Defy gibt es grundlegend in 3 Varianten: normaler Vorbau mit 31,8er, 35er Klemmung und Direct Mount mit 35er Klemmung.
Diese unterscheiden sich nochmal in der Farbe Schwarz oder Silber/Chrom
Dann hast du nochmal mit Ausnahme beim Direct Mount, die Qual der Wahl zw. 35 und 50mm.

DMR unterscheidet den Defy in 31,8er und 35 Klemmung z.B. in Defy35 und Defy35+
Jetzt wird die Verwirrung bei dir wohlmöglich Perfekt sein 

Ich habe den Defy in Schwarz, 35mm Länge und 31,8er Klemmung, auch wenn Defy35 vorne aufgedruckt ist (weil das DMR Sprech ist  )

Es sei dir auch gesagt, das wenn du in etwa das gleiche Problem wie ich hast (zu kurzer Schaft), dann greif zur 35mm Länge da die Bauhöhe, auch der Klemmbereich der Schrauben im Vergleich zum 50mm etwas niedriger angesetzt ist.

Auch solltest du wissen das der 35mm die Schraubklemmung wie auf meinen Bildern zu sehen vorne hat, wo hingegen der 50mm den ungefähr mittig zw.Lenkerklemmung und Schaftklemmung hat.


----------



## Impact (19. Mai 2017)

Hat zwar wenig mit dem Schaft zu tun, aber dennoch mit der Gabel. Ich erwähnte ja das sie restauriert wird und nun ist sie komplett fertig.
Gesäubert, restauriert, neue decals Matt von Silk in Schweden anfertigen lassen, 360° komplett mit 3M PU-8591e foliert 
Das war auch ein, wenn auch kleiner Grund weshalb ich nicht auf die Empfehlung:"verkauf die Gabel und kauf dir eine Neue" eingehen wollte.

Für Interessierte:

Wir sprechen hier von einer 2012er Fox 36 RC2 Kashima Factory FIT.

Die Fotos 64-73 zeigen den Zustand ohne Folie nachdem die neuen Decals drauf kamen.
Die Fotos 84-90 zeigen die Gabel komplett foliert.

Die Folie sieht man normalerweise so nicht, der Blitz hellt jede Pore nur extrem auf, es dient nur zu Demonstrationszwecke um die Flächen hervorzuheben sowie Schnittkanten hervorzuheben.
Im realen sieht sie ganzflächig glänzend aus. In etwa so wie in ein Topf Harz getränkt und aushärten lassen.
Die timelapse Videos die die 40 in den unteren links zeigen sind näher an der Realität.

Für die ganze Gabel wurden 8 Stücke Folie, davon für das Casting 6 Stücke Folie von Meterware verwendet.
Ich verklebe keine Streifen hier und da, sondern verlege möglichst ganze Große Flächen in einem und passe es individuell an.
Auch verwende ich keine minderwertige Ware wie es von manchen Händler "vorgeschnitten" zu überhöhten Preisen für Rahmen und Gabeln angeboten werden. Das ist nur Reste Müll und bringt gar nichts.

Das Casting ist komplett zu. Mit und ohne Folie macht das eine Differenz von gemessenen 40-45g aus. Das ist der dicken und durchschlagsfesten Folie geschuldet und nehme ich seit Jahren gerne in Kauf.
Und nein, ich mache das nicht hauptberuflich, ich praktiziere das seit mittlerweile 2012 rein Privat für mein Equipment in Perfektion.
Anfangs noch belächelt, gibt mir die Zeit und Wirkung aber mehr und mehr Recht.
Bisher habe ich 3 komplette Rahmen, 6 Gabeln und 4 Dämpfer foliert.

Die Folie gibts im Automobilbereich oder Zulieferern zu Tagespreise meist auf Meterware oder definierten cm Rollen.
Ich empfehle für den wrapping Bereich ultra Scharfe Skapell Messer mit genügend Ersatzklingen, viel Geduld, viel Hornhaut und eine Fussel und möglichst Staubfreie Umgebung -> indoor.

Der Aufwand ist hoch, aber das Ergebnis hält Jahre, der Werterhalt spricht für sich, wenn man es richtig macht.
Der Erfahrungswert zeigt, das zwei Punkte hierbei am wichtigsten ist: Große Flächen anstatt viele kleine Fitzel was wenig Angriffsfläche aufgrund wenig Schnittkanten bietet und Komplett geschlossene Objekte wie z.B. das Casting.
Es gibt halt noch ein paar Tricks und handlings um das finish dann so hinzubekommen. Das ist allerdings etwas was man nur durch Erfahrung sich selbst beibringen kann.
Doppelbrücken sind z.B. aufgrund von kritischen Stellen und der sog. "durability" anders zu folieren, oder besser gesagt "zu segmentieren" als single crows.
Es ist zwar besonders bei einem Rahmen ein heiden Aufwand. Gabeln sind noch einigermaßen, Dämpfer sind gut zu bewerkstelligen, aber Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister, nur für diejenigen die es mal selbst versuchen wollen 

Letztes Jahr habe ich mal auf Anfrage ein paar Timelapses mit verschiedenen Kameras gemacht als ich die 40 foliert habe. Man kann es als mini how-to sehen. Es zeigt den Prozess von Anfang bis ungefähr 3/4 der komplett Fertigstellung. Die rechte Seite des castings, als auch die untere Brücke sind nicht mit drauf um die länge nicht zu sprengen.
Es sei gesagt das die 40 dort nicht Neu ist, sondern zu diesem Zeitpunkt 3 Jahre + geprügel auf den Rücken hat.
Sie wurde vor der Ersten Ausfahrt Ende 2012 sofort komplett foliert und Mitte 2016 wurde diese wieder komplett abgezogen. Hier wird sie nur erneuert.

Eins sei allerdings versichert, einen kompletten Rahmen von Steuerrohr bis Ausprägung Schaltauge blasenfrei und ganzflächig individuell zu schließen, ist noch mal eine ganz andere Hausnummer!

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß bei den Selbstversuchen und danke für die Unterstützung mit dem vorherigen Schaft Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Mai 2017)

Du kannst hier auch Videos ins Album hochladen. Die vimeo werden nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Impact (19. Mai 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Du kannst hier auch Videos ins Album hochladen. Die vimeo werden nicht angezeigt.



Das ist gewollt da ich embedden unterdrücke.
Es gibt genügend Gründe weshalb ich mit dem blauen button "auf Vimeo ansehen" verweise.


----------



## fone (19. Mai 2017)

Achso.


----------



## Impact (27. Mai 2017)

*Nach 2 Tagen das Fazit: 17h non stop bike prügeln (Treppen, drops, zerbombte strecken, kicker/tabels, Stein Batterien, Anlieger, walls.....) -> 2,2cm Schaft + DMR Defy35 Vorbau halten ohne zu Murren! *


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2017)

Bitte nicht steinigen, würde meine Frage gerne mal hier anhängen. 
Bin blutiger Anfänger, und die Bikeläden bei mir in der Nähe, naja.... [emoji1361]

Ich möchte ein Rad für meinen Sohn aufbauen, und um Geld zu sparen soll es eine gebrauchte Gabel werden. 
Jetzt stehe ich vor der Frage, wie lang muss der Schaft mindestens sein, damit ich nicht auch vor dem Problem wie @Impact stehe. [emoji6]

Das Steuerrohr ist 110mm hoch, Vorbau kommt ein Spank Spike Race (so wie beim TE, nur in Schwarz). 
Wie errechne ich die ungefähr benötigte Schaftlänge? Steuersatz hab ich noch keinen. Etwas Reserve im Schaft wär auch gut.


----------



## memphis35 (12. August 2017)

110 plus Steuersatz plus Vorbau plus Spacer 
Ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2017)

Da ich noch keinen Steuersatz habe, was ja bissl abhängig von der Gabel ist, wie hoch bauen die Steuersätze in der Regel?


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2017)

steht i.d.r. in der beschreibung des steuersatzes.


----------



## luftschaukel (12. August 2017)

Hätte jetzt eine Gabel mit 195mm Schaft im Auge, sollte auf jeden Fall passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (12. August 2017)

Mit 195mm kannst du Türme bauen. Das hier war meine ungefähre Rechnung bei meinem Rahmenwechsel:






100% stimmen tuts natürlich nicht, aber das war ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Impact (6. Oktober 2017)

Abschließendes Fazit nach 1 Woche Latsch/Schlanders und 2 Wochen Finale Ligure non Stop geprügel mit dem DMR Defy35 Vorbau... er hielt ohne Murren, und machte alles anstandslos mit der Gabel und dem Schaft mit. Die Ausrichtung des Lenkers war auch auch immer die Selbe. Bedenkenlose Empfehlung für Personen in gleicher oder ähnlicher Situation!


----------



## fone (17. November 2017)

Impact schrieb:


> Abschließendes Fazit nach 1 Woche Latsch/Schlanders und 2 Wochen Finale Ligure non Stop geprügel mit dem DMR Defy35 Vorbau... er hielt ohne Murren, und machte alles anstandslos mit der Gabel und dem Schaft mit. Die Ausrichtung des Lenkers war auch auch immer die Selbe. Bedenkenlose Empfehlung für Personen in gleicher oder ähnlicher Situation!


Gewicht wissen wir immer noch nicht, oder?  
Ich  hab gerade gesehen, dass der Defy in Länge 50mm immer mit der verborgenen Klemmung abgebildet wird. Hatte moutainbikes.net damals was zu dem Thema gesagt?

Die angegebenen 228g bei 50mm Länge sind schon ordentlich viel und könnten zu dem zusätzlichen Gewicht der unnötigen, verborgenen Klemmung passen. 
Schade, sonst würde ich mir den mal genauer angucken.


----------



## kaiapo (22. Februar 2019)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem.
27 mm Gabelschaft Länge / Vorbau syntace megaforce 2.( 30 mm mindest einsteckt tiefe)
Reicht das o. Ist das kritisch?
Danke


----------



## Basti138 (22. Februar 2019)

27<30


----------



## kaiapo (22. Februar 2019)

27<30… sind nur 3 mm … mhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. Februar 2019)

Impact schrieb:


> Den Schaft kann ich nicht verlängern.
> Wäre es ok wenn ich den Spacer weglasse, somit 0,5cm gewinne und der Schaft dann 2,2 anstatt 1,7 von max. ~ 3,2cm im Vorbau steckt?
> Der Schaft würde dann direkt unter der oberen Schraube abschließen.


Ich denke es wäre okay wenn zumindest ein kleiner Teil der oberen Schraubengewindes den Schaft ebenfalls klemmt.
Ansonsten njet Towarisch


----------



## Basti138 (22. Februar 2019)

Gibts ein Bild, oder ist der Vorbau noch im Katalog?


----------



## kaiapo (23. Februar 2019)

… wenn er noch im Katalog wäre, würde ich hier nicht anfragen u. den DMR Delfy nehmen!
Der Schaft reicht bis zur Hälfte der oberen Schraube.


----------



## Bener (23. Februar 2019)

Ist das ein Spacer unter dem Vorbau??


----------



## kaiapo (23. Februar 2019)

Jeep, könnte ich noch rausnehmen!
Würde jedoch gerne die Höhe beibehalten!


----------



## kaiapo (23. Februar 2019)

Hier ohne


----------



## urban_overload (23. Februar 2019)

Spacer raus und Lenker mit mehr Rise? Oder Vorbau mit (mehr) Winkel...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. Februar 2019)

Mir persönlich würde es reichen wenn der Schaft bis zur Schraubenmitte langt, das reicht für ne ordentliche Klemmung.

So gesehen kannste ruhig den Spacer drin lassen.


----------



## Basti138 (23. Februar 2019)

Mmmh...
Das ist genau kurz vor knapp zu wenig, aber nur ein Bisschen


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Spacer raus und Lenker mit mehr Rise? Oder Vorbau mit (mehr) Winkel...


Das.

// Edit
Oder den riesen konischen Spacer raus und mit normalen Spacern etwas niedriger machen, 2-3mm oder so müssten ja reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. Februar 2019)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das.
> 
> // Edit
> Oder den riesen konischen Spacer raus


welcher auch als steuersatzdeckel bezeichnet wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (23. Februar 2019)

k_star schrieb:


> welcher auch als steuersatzdeckel bezeichnet wird.


Die gibts aber ebenso kürzer.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p35002/


----------



## kaiapo (24. Februar 2019)

ich werde mir mal den DMR defy 35 mm besorgen (einsteckt tiefe 27 mm) .... die höhe bleibt u. komm 5 mm kürzer.
danke für eure Tips!


----------



## Impact (19. März 2019)

Also auch eine Rückmeldung von mir, nachdem ja schon einiges an Zeit vergangen ist seitdem ich den thread gestartet hab.
Ich fahre das Setup seither unverändert mit der Fox 36 VAN und dem DMR Vorbau.
Probleme damit hatte ich bisher noch keine. Und das bike hatte seither u.a. schon zwei Urlaube in Finale hinter sich.
Letztes Jahr hab ich einige heftige Stürze mit Rippenbruch dort, die allersamt aber nichts mit dem Schaft/Vorbau zu tun hatten.
Es waren aber Sachen mit über den Lenker fliegen usw. Bei letzten wo es dann auch passiert ist der heftiger Natur war kann ich mich noch erinnern dass das erste was ich reflexartig überprüfte war der Lenker bevor ich merkte das mit mir etwas nicht stimmt 
Der Lenker war etwas nach rechts verschoben. Das ist aber nichts was ich beanstanden möchte, sondern nur ein positives feedback das es was aushält und ich in der Situation auch nicht anders erwartet habe.
Der Vorbau wurde gerichtet und ich konnte körperlich noch zum Shuttle fahren. Seither habe ich ne Pause gemacht und letzte Woche hab ich das bike wieder fliegen lassen und es tut ohne Probleme.
Also nix mit locker, greift nicht richtig oder non Stop Vorbau verrutschen.
Zusatz: ich ziehe beide Schrauben am DMR Vorbau von Tag 1 mit 1,5-2Nm mehr an als angegeben.


----------



## kaiapo (20. März 2019)

Hab nun seit zwei Wochen den Defy, sitzt passt. Er ist 5mm kürzer im Vergleich zum Syntace
fährst sich nun noch direckter... verblüffend wie sich die 5 mm bemerkbar machen, hätte ich nie gedacht, schon garnicht, dass ich das merke! Schon ein ordentlicher Brocken im Vergleich zum Syntace...... elegant geht anderst


----------



## Waterbiker (8. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Zur Verlängerung des Gabelschafts gibt es zwei aktuelle Threads (SuFu hilft auch DIR!).
> 
> So zu fahren ist gefährlich!!!!


Moin,
Hilfe ist doch gut - warum verlinkst du den dann nicht hier?

Ich habe in einem anderen Thread noch eine Idee bebildert - vielleicht hilft die euch auch:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorbau-fuer-kurzen-gabelschaft.185926/#post-2164696


----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Februar 2020)

Hi Leute 
habe einen Sixpack Skywalker Vorbau verbaut und das Problem ist ein kurzer Gabelschaft. Der Schaft geht bis Mitte oberere Klemmschraube, aber reicht dies aus?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Februar 2020)

Wäre mir deutlich zu kurz. 2-3mm tiefer als der Vorbau wäre für mich korrekt. 
Fred durchlesen und SuFu benutzen.


----------



## yellow-faggin (1. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> habe einen Sixpack Skywalker Vorbau verbaut und das Problem ist ein kurzer Gabelschaft. Der Schaft geht bis Mitte oberere Klemmschraube, aber reicht dies aus?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 973191



Kurz und knapp...Nein ?
Du könntest aber einen anderen Vorbau montieren der eventuell weniger Klemmhöhe benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (1. Februar 2020)

So ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig durchgelesen und man liest auch das bis mitte obere Klemmschraube reichen sollte. 
Syntace Megaforce hat eine Schaftklemmhöhe von 35mm und die Min. Einstecktiefe 30mm.

Der Sixpack Skywalker hat eine Klemmhöhe von 36mm und bei mir ist die Einstecktiefe 31mm.
Das müsste dann ja auch ausreichen?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (1. Februar 2020)

Ebenfalls kurz und knapp: mach was du willst. Oder was willst du hören


----------



## Hammer-Ali (1. Februar 2020)

Bis Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube halte ich ebenfalls noch für ausreichend. Zumal es Vorbauten mit nur einen mittigen Klemmung gibt.


----------



## Aldar (2. Februar 2020)

Würde das vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen, am Stadtrad/ Crosser ja, am trailbike/ Enduro nicht


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Februar 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Bis Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube halte ich ebenfalls noch für ausreichend. Zumal es Vorbauten mit nur einen mittigen Klemmung gibt.


Ach ja, dich hätte ich fast vergessen.
Die Vorbauklemmung mit nur einer Schraube war vom ersten Tag an eine Totgeburt und hat nie gescheit funktioniert. Genauso könnte ich Seilzugtrommelbremsen vom Käfer in einen A8 einbauen. Bremsen tun die auch.



Aldar schrieb:


> Würde das vom Einsatzzweck abhängig machen, am Stadtrad/ Crosser ja, am trailbike/ Enduro


Warum tut ihr das? Hier geht es um Sicherheit und da gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein.
In so einem Fall, wenn es denn nicht anders geht, würde ich eher mit einer vernünftigen Gabeschaftverlängerung arbeiten. Muss man aber schon selbst machen.


----------



## Custom Waidler (2. Februar 2020)

Wenn Syntace das für den Megaforce frei gibt dann muss das schon was heißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (2. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Wenn Syntace sowas frei gibt dann muss das schon was heißen.



Syntace gibt was für Sixpack frei? Krasse Typen sind das.
Ansonsten würde ich mich nicht so einscheissen und das nach Gefühl machen. Sollte kein Gefühl für vorhanden sein würde ich es bleiben lassen.


----------



## --- (2. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Wenn Syntace sowas frei gibt dann muss das schon was heißen.


Syntace gibt das für den Megaforce Vorbau frei. Das gilt nicht für andere Vorbauten von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Februar 2020)

Auch der klemmt den Gabelschaft mit zwei Schrauben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Februar 2020)

Bevor hier noch lange spekuliert wird, habe ich mal Sixpack angeschrieben, was sie dazu meinen.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist ja eigentlich auch, wenn Syntace, die ja für penibles Arbeiten bekannt sind, das freigeben, dann sollte es auch bei anderen ausreichen.
Andererseits ist der Vorbau doch etwas anders gebaut. Beim Skywalker ist zwischen den beiden Klemmschrauben eine recht große Aussparung, die der Megaforce nicht hat. Das könnte schon zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## Danimal (3. Februar 2020)

Wenn nur ein paar Millimeter fehlen, könnte man dann nicht mit einem überdimensionierten Gabelkonus für Carbonschäfte und einem kurzen Stück Rohr (abgesägtes Stück von anderem Gabelschaft) den Schaft so verlängern, dass der Vorbau an beiden Schrauben ordentlich klemmt?
Ich meine sowas hier:








						Schaftklemmung | ROSE Bikes
					

Die ca. 52 mm lange Schaftklemmung sorgt mit ihren vier einzelnen Klem




					www.rosebikes.de
				




Mehr als 5mm würde ich auf die Weise nicht verlängern, aber oft reicht das ja...


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wenn nur ein paar Millimeter fehlen, könnte man dann nicht mit einem überdimensionierten Gabelkonus für Carbonschäfte und einem kurzen Stück Rohr (abgesägtes Stück von anderem Gabelschaft) den Schaft so verlängern, dass der Vorbau an beiden Schrauben ordentlich klemmt?
> Ich meine sowas hier:
> 
> 
> ...


Und was genau soll das bringen??
Es geht doch um Belastungsspitzen und deren Kompensation,
also um mehr Sicherheit.
Warum sollte so ein Murks irgendwelche Spitzen auch nur annähernd kompensieren??

Syntace ist halt ein Laden voll hirnender Idschehniöre.
Die messen und berechnen alles.
Daher wissen die auch sicher, das die angegebene Mindesteinstecktiefe reicht.

Bei all den anderen hippen Herstellern von blingbling Vorbauten bin ich mir sicher,
das es für deren Produkte keine so definierte Mindesteinstecktiefe unterhalb der zweiten Schraube gibt.
Da würde ich IMMER den Schaft bis zum Oberrand der zweiten Schraube gehen lassen!

Aber hey, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Custom Waidler (3. Februar 2020)

Lass mich raten?...... du fährst einen Syntace ?


----------



## Danimal (3. Februar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Und was genau soll das bringen??


Das soll bringen, dass der Vorbau über die gesamte Einbauhöhe klemmen kann und sich nicht deformiert, weil innen keinen Rohr vorhanden ist. Der Konus würde Gabelschaft und Rohrstück miteinander verklemmen, der Vorbau klemmt beides von außen. Ist schon klar, dass das grenzwertig ist - aber, wie gesagt, für ein paar mm ist das sicher besser als zu viel Luft in der Klemmung.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Der Schaft geht bis Mitte oberere Klemmschraube, aber reicht dies aus?


Ich würd's riskieren. Auf eigene Verantwortung, versteht sich.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2020)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es ein flacher bauendes Steuersatzoberteil zu verbauen.
Je nachdem was aktuell verbaut ist lassen sich dort auch einige "mm" holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Lass mich raten?...... du fährst einen Syntace ?


und Raceface und Thomson und Hope.

Völlig egal, was ich fahre.
Und egal ist auch, das ich da, wo ich am meisten dran zerre, auf mehr Sicherheitsabstand ist mehr Sicherheitsabstand setze.

Wenn du für den eigenen Vorbau eine Grenzwertangabe bekommst und diese einhältst, is super.
Wenn nicht, dann nicht heulen, wenn der Zahnarzt irgendwann ein zweites Zerrede fährt 



yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es ein flacher bauendes Steuersatzoberteil zu verbauen.
> Je nachdem was aktuell verbaut ist lassen sich dort auch einige "mm" holen.


War anderer Vorbau schon?








						DEITY ::: Copperhead 50mm Length Stem
					

DEITY Copperhead Stem ::: Our goal with the COPPERHEAD stem was to design a lighter sidekick to our beloved Cavity Stem, but the results delivered a stronger, refined, and lighter super hero that we just could not break.  All our designs are tested to fa



					www.deitycomponents.com
				



(PS: noch weniger Mindesteinstecktiefe, als der Syntace Megaforce  )


----------



## memphis35 (3. Februar 2020)

Da ist der zu kurze Gabelschaft auch schon egal


----------



## der-gute (3. Februar 2020)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Da ist der zu kurze Gabelschaft auch schon egal
> Anhang anzeigen 974062


du hast wirklich die Ironie im Post gefunden...


der-gute schrieb:


> Aber hey, jeder wie er will.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Februar 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> (PS: noch weniger Mindesteinstecktiefe, als der Syntace Megaforce  )


Wobei der ja schon passen würde, da er die gleiche Klemmhöhe hat wie der Skywalker und nach deren Anleitung 30mm Schaftüberstand reichen.

Bisher noch nichts von Sixpack, aber das wäre auch sehr flott. Ich schreib's rein, sofern/sobald sie sich melden.

P.S. Wenn Sicherheitsbedenken bestehen, wäre mein erstes Mittel der Wahl auch ein Reset Flatstack o. ä., soweit noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Februar 2020)

Ein Bild oder eine Erklärung was für ein Steuersatz verbaut und wie es aktuell wirklich ausschaut würde einen bei dem ganzen Thema tatsächlich auch weiterhelfen


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Februar 2020)

Der Gabelschaft muss mindestens 5 mm unter der Oberkante des Vorbaus sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft muss mindestens 5 mm unter der Oberkante des Vorbaus sein.


also ist mehr besser, oder?


----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Februar 2020)

Der Skywalker hat eine Klemmhöhe von 36mm und er muss mindestens 31mm in den Schaft **


----------



## der-gute (5. Februar 2020)

Und was sagt uns das nun bezüglich deines Problems? Is das bei Dir so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (5. Februar 2020)

Ja genau auf den mm


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Februar 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft muss mindestens 5 mm unter der Oberkante des Vorbaus sein.


Ja, die Antwort habe ich mittlerweile auch erhalten.  Wollt's gerade posten.

Super, dass es gerade reicht!


----------



## hnngsl (1. Mai 2020)

Meint ihr, das passt? Ich konnte keine Spezifikationen zu dem Canyon-Vorbau finden.


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2020)

perfekt


----------



## der-gute (2. Mai 2020)

hnngsl schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das passt? Ich konnte keine Spezifikationen zu dem Canyon-Vorbau finden.Anhang anzeigen 1032689


Wieviel besser könnte es denn sein,
damit die Kappe beim Einstellen nicht aufliegt?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2020)

der-gute schrieb:


> Wieviel besser könnte es denn sein,
> damit die Kappe beim Einstellen nicht aufliegt?





hnngsl schrieb:


> Meint ihr, das passt? Ich konnte keine Spezifikationen zu dem Canyon-Vorbau finden.Anhang anzeigen 1032689


Das ist *perfekt*. Besser geht nicht. Alles andere ist hier schon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnngsl (2. Mai 2020)

Einer der unteren schmalen Spacer war werkseitig über dem Vorbau positioniert. Aus Sorge vor einer "nutz es wie es ist und nicht anfassen" Einstellung seitens Canyon dachte ich, lieber einmal nachgefragt als einmal langgemacht. Danke euch!


----------



## on any sunday (2. Mai 2020)

Ich würde den Spacer wieder drüber setzen, dann ist der Vorbau komplett auf dem Schaft.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2020)

So mache ich das auch immer - 5mm länger lassen und oben einen drauf setzen.
Oder bündig abschneiden und nen 3mm draufsetzen, entweder nach dem Einstellen wieder raus nehmen, oder drin lassen.
Kann man machen.

So wie auf dem Bild machen es die Hersteller immer - damit noch Platz für die Vertiefung der Kappe ist, ohne zusätzlichen Spacer. Die obere Schraube ist erreicht und überfahren und die Vertiefung der Kappe hat gerade so noch Platz - passt.
So ist es eigentlich bei jedem Komplettrad.

Das gat noch einen anderen Grund:
Die Hersteller kennen das erforderliche Maß.
Wenn man die gabel selber kürzt, steckt man die Sachen zusammen und markiert die Stelle.
Und wenn das nachher doch 2mm zu lang ist (wie eigentlich immer), kürze ich wegen 2mm nicht nochmal, sondern pack auch aus Bequemlichkeit einen Spacer oben drauf.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Und wenn das nachher doch 2mm zu lang ist (wie eigentlich immer)



_

_


----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2020)

Besser , als drei Mal abgesägt und immer noch zu kurz  

Aber es ist echt immer das Selbe:
Zusammenstecken, anreißen, Gabel wieder raus. Rohrschneider ansetzen "mach doch mal lieber nen Millimeter mehr, abschneiden kannst immer noch"


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (2. Mai 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> So mache ich das auch immer - 5mm länger lassen und oben einen drauf setzen.
> Oder bündig abschneiden und nen 3mm draufsetzen, entweder nach dem Einstellen wieder raus nehmen, oder drin lassen.
> Kann man machen.


Fährt man Topcaps von Fouriers, ist da bei der Cap immer noch ein konischer 3mm Spacer dabei. Hat man bündig abgeschnitten, kann man den noch draufsetzen. Sieht elegant aus und fällt kaum auf.


----------



## Toolkid (2. Mai 2020)

Custom Waidler schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft muss mindestens 5 mm unter der Oberkante des Vorbaus sein.


Das ist sowas von absolut falsch und kann fatale Folgen haben. Das genaue Gegenteil ist der Fall: Der Gabelschaft muss mindestens bis Mitte der oberen Schraube reichen, im Idealfall ist er länger. ohne wenn und aber. Lies dir mal die Herstellervorgaben zu den Vorbauten durch. Mach lieber einen Spacer zwischen Vorbau und Aheadkappe, als dass der Gabelschaft wegen mangelnder Klemmung aus dem Vorbau rutscht, was im Zweifelsfall meist beim Bremsen passiert.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2020)

Gibt auch Kappen ohne Vertiefung,...


----------



## sp00n82 (2. Mai 2020)

Die Klemmung an der Schraube sieht für mich auch super aus, aber beim Abstand nach oben hin vermute ich tatsächlich auch, dass er zu gering sein könnte. Das hängt aber wie erwähnt dann auch an der verwendeten Kappe.

(Ein Mal habe ich zufällig die Ablängung so perfekt hingekriegt, dass ich die Ahead-Schraube gar nicht zu fest ziehen konnte, der Steuersatz war immer perfekt eingestellt ?)


----------



## Deleted 324346 (2. Mai 2020)

Wer so eine Scheiße verbaut, der muß sich ordentlich lang machen, damit die Birne wieder wachgerüttelt wird. Hoffentlich wird kein Unschuldiger in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wenn der Vorbau auseinander fällt. So etwas ist unverantwortlich. Wenn ich so ein Scheiß lese könnte ich nur noch kotzen ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (2. Mai 2020)

Wir sind auf Seite 8


----------



## luftschaukel (6. Mai 2020)

Beim Gebraucht gekauften Dirtbike vom Junior hörte die Gabel an der unteren Schraube vom Vorbau auf. 
hatte ich erst Wochen später bemerkt. 
Junior ist fröhlich damit rumgesprungen. 
Zum Glück nix passiert. ?
Rad hab ich dann lieber in Einzelteilen verkauft.  ?


----------

